
The truth about Mac malware. It's a joke - monkeygrinder
http://blogs.techworld.com/war-on-error/2010/04/the-truth-about-mac-malware-its-a-joke/index.htm
======
cuku
ignorance is bliss

~~~
pclark
this isn't ignorance - Mac has a small enough market share it seems it simply
isn't worth developing malware for it.

the problem with Mac OS X is that users habitually enter their username and
password at "administrator permission" dialog boxes. It probably wouldn't be
that hard to make malware that installed and propagated itself around
networks. (bonjour, apple script and all the network toys Mac OS X installs..)

I think that _if_ malware ever hits Mac it could be rather damaging.

